# Poll - FreeBSD Italian users



## n9010 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi
I'm trying to find what is the user-base of FreeBSD in *Italy*. 
If you like to partecipate, i created an anonymous poll aimed to all Italian FreeBSD Users.

http://polljunkie.com/poll/wftayr/utenti-freebsd-in-italia

Please participate only if you live in Italy. The poll is open till 31/12/2017


 
Thanks for your time


----------

